
Show HN: Send files from one computer/server to another hilariously easily - whatl3y
https://github.com/whatl3y/txr
======
O_H_E
It is great that you are practicing and actully got something running.

If you want to look for inspiration from an established tool, check out
wormhole. Their UX is extremely simple.

[https://magic-wormhole.readthedocs.io/en/latest/welcome.html](https://magic-
wormhole.readthedocs.io/en/latest/welcome.html)

~~~
whatl3y
Wow this is excellent, it looks like we were inspired by the same problem and
had very similar solutions. I should've known a tool like this existed
somewhere, I just didn't look hard enough :). Either way I'm pretty happy with
the output of node-txr even if I could've used wormhole without needing to
build it.

------
zzo38computer
If you do not need the features of this program, then you could just use "tar
| nc" for sending and "nc | tar" for receiving, I suppose.

------
cryo
Is this end-to-end encrypted or can the server read all transferred data?

~~~
whatl3y
As of today the server could read all data, but I believe wouldn't be a huge
lift to implement E2E encryption with SSH or PGP keys (or something similar).

~~~
cryo
Yeah PGP might be an option, perhaps it can be used via stdin/stdout pipes to
make it an optional dependency.

